# looking for plumber



## FishesForFaith (Nov 25, 2014)

Looking for a plumber. My shower kept running and I thought it was the shower head faucets but saw a leak on the floor below. AndI think a pipe needs to be replaced. Anyone know of a plumber I live in surrey thanks. my number is 604-767-4185.
David


----------



## V man (Nov 6, 2016)

Call my boss John.604 fix leak


----------

